# whats the difference between dsc & asc?



## BrianRocha (Jan 16, 2002)

I have asc.:dunno: are they the same?


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

DSC is a newer version of ASC traction control. Basically ASC only brakes the rear wheels during straight line acceleration to keep the wheels from spinning and losing traction. DSC combines those features with additional ability to individual brake each of the 4 wheels is slippage (oversteer/understeer) is sensed in a corner to bring you back in line. There are a couple of demo Flash programs on bmwusa.com. I posted the links below, but if they don't work, go to bmwusa.com, highlight 3 at the top, then 3 technology.

ASC:http://www.bmwusa.com/assets_client/vehicles/3/technology/3exp_nav.gif

DSC:
http://www.bmwusa.com/performance/experiences/dsc/dsc.cfm?link=3+Technology&url=new3series/3tech/3tech.html


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

I believe ASC has the ability to regulate engine power and brake all four wheels. The difference though is ASC only monitors slippage on the rear wheels.

In addition to monitoring slippage on all four wheels, DSC also monitors the direction the car is heading vs the direction the driver is pointing it, and attempts to correct any discrepencies there..


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2002)

If you like to drive your car hard, be glad it does not have DSC. This way you have the safety of ASC without the intrusive nanny-ism of DSC. DSC likes to cut in and put and end to your fun just as you're starting to have some. So then you turn it off and are left without even the equivalent of ASC. It's totally a lawyer-inspired driving nanny. You really are better off without it.

Of course, BMW marketing materials make it out to be the greatest safety feature since ABS.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *You really are better off without it.*


Most people are probably better off with it than without. Of course, most people shouldn't be allowed to drive on public roads anyway :tsk:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2002)

clyde325xiT said:


> *
> 
> Most people are probably better off with it than without. Of course, most people shouldn't be allowed to drive on public roads anyway :tsk: *


Actually, I have to agree with you on BOTH statements.

But for the enthusiast who likes to drive and knows how to drive, you're better off without it. I should have worded it that way in my original post. :thumb:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *I should have worded it that way in my original post. :thumb: *


Probably


----------

